# Why does it take 2 people to read the news on RTE?



## podgerodge (4 Jan 2007)

Why does it take 2 people to read the news on RTE?

Does they need a break in between every news item?  Are they just copying SKY etc who have money to burn?  Is my license fee being wasted accordingly?  What was wrong with the old days when Don Cockburn et al read the news all on their own?  Watching Sharon Ni Bheolain and Bryan Dobson gazing at each other while the other half reads just annoys me. Sorry.


----------



## SineWave (4 Jan 2007)

> Watching Sharon Ni Bheolain and Bryan Dobson gazing at each other...........................



Jealous?


----------



## elefantfresh (4 Jan 2007)

Ah, the lovely Sharon - i'm happy with that )


----------



## Purple (4 Jan 2007)

Yea, Get Sharon to read it on her own all the time...


----------



## brian.mobile (4 Jan 2007)

Yea, lets get things back to the bare minimum. Sharon, wearing the bare minimum! 

BM


----------



## podgerodge (4 Jan 2007)

Apart from Sharon's niceties (please read carefully) what is the reason for 2 people reading the news?


----------



## micamaca (4 Jan 2007)

maybe the women like looking at Bryan Dobson!!

no that can't be it. But perhaps it's to break up the monotony. maybe people are more likely to stay tuned in if they have variety of newsreaders during the programme. 

Or maybe RTE are just following Skynews the way we seem to follow a lot of trends in Britain. sometimes I wonder why they went to the trouble of splitting at all, we don't seem to think for ourselves most of the time anyway.


----------



## jdwex (4 Jan 2007)

micamaca said:


> But perhaps it's to break up the monotony. maybe people are more likely to stay tuned in if they have variety of newsreaders during the programme.
> .


 
Unfortunately (as in how it reflects on the viewing public) that is probably the reason.


----------



## sunrock (4 Jan 2007)

I think it`s much better. RTE employ thousands, so what is the problem with having two newsreaders.This way at least they get to take little breathers and seem more interested in the stories. there is also the "bouncing off each other" factor....and if one is a fawning pretty female ..well viewers like that.
Look at seoige and o shea which to my delight is a very good programme and both are capable of discussing seriously with selected guests....of course they are copying formats pioneered elsewhere...but thats the case with every show now.
I remember the long 30 minutes monologue news from charles mitchell.....so boring that it would put anyone to sleep..


----------



## ClubMan (4 Jan 2007)

podgerodge said:


> Apart from Sharon's niceties (please read carefully)


Are they anything like Jon Snow's [broken link removed]?


----------



## scuby (4 Jan 2007)

i only watch the rte news for sharon....


----------



## DrMoriarty (4 Jan 2007)

podgerodge said:


> Why does it take 2 people to read the news on RTE?


...when it only takes three to present Podge & Rodge?


----------



## Gone Fishin' (5 Jan 2007)

The format of the News on RTE is trying to be "arty" . I would guess the average Newsreader salary in RTE is around e100k p.a., not cheap, for very little work and very little skill.

Look at the theatrics of the British, BBC or ITV news? Standing at an angle, with a piece of paper in hand. What's that supposed to convey?

What's all this "Newsreader interrogating reporter" about? I expect a reporter to "report", I don't want his or her "opinions", and the newsreaders' scripted questions are far from convincing.


Why does RTE's Eileen Dunne use the following, "*an *Hotel" ("An Otel", as she pronounces it)and "*an *historic" ("An istoric") ?

Why doesn't someone tell her the "h" is not silent, in either case? Surely there is someone in RTE who can tell when pronunciation and grammer is incorrect?

Why does RTE Radio 2 employ a newsreader with a very pronounced lisp? Clear diction should be a necessity for this job. It is not discriminitory to bar someone for not being able to speak properly. (Sililarily, NEWSTALK has some guy on an evening sports programme I have to turn off every time he starts speaking, with a dreadful lisp.) 


<rant over.>


----------



## ClubMan (5 Jan 2007)

And who ever decided to spell lisp with an "s" anyway!


----------



## Megan (5 Jan 2007)

The Six 1 news is an hour long - hence two newsreaders. The nine o'clock news is only an half hour. I would say it works out costing much the same per person. (Maybe Ann Doyle is worth abit more then the rest.)


----------



## ragazza (5 Jan 2007)

ClubMan said:


> And who ever decided to spell lisp with an "s" anyway!


 
"Lisp" in spanish is "ceceo" which is pronounced "thth-eo". I always find this amusing, since when you say the word, you sound like you have a lisp, whether you have one or not!


----------



## ice (10 Jan 2007)

ClubMan said:


> And who ever decided to spell lisp with an "s" anyway!


----------



## Swallows (11 Jan 2007)

The news reports are never thorough enough and a lot of detail is missing. The outside reporter never ever tells us at the end of the report where it is they are reporting from. It is so annoying to see something interesting being reported and then to leave out the most important bit of information. There is far too much emphasis on the sports reports. I say read the news first and only then move to the sports. Or make it a separate report altogether. Another thing that annoys me is they make a lot of assumptions about what we already know. A good report gives all the detail and not think that we already know half the story and then just gloss over it. It took me ages to work out where the Beaumont hospital was, all I ever heard was " at the Beaumont" bla bla bla, but for gods sake where is it? When reporting give all the detail because someone out here wont know what it is you are talking about. Dont assume we know.


----------



## gianni (12 Jan 2007)

Gone Fishin' said:


> Surely there is someone in RTE who can tell when pronunciation and grammer is incorrect?


 
not to mention spelling....


----------



## jmayo (12 Jan 2007)

Ah Swallows poor old Jim Fahy always finishes with where is reporting from, even if it is by the side of a puddle in Roscommon.

We could go down the route of Italian TV where you have tall leggy girls in short skirts reading the news.  Would improve adolescent male viewing numbers and that would improve advertising revenue.
Anyway try and tune into Nuacht or TG4 to see the next nice lady that will eventually end up reading the news on RTE1 or RTE2. 
Doesn't improve my Irish though.


----------



## r2d2 (12 Jan 2007)

jmayo said:


> We could go down the route of Italian TV where you have tall leggy girls in short skirts reading the news


 
L'idea fantastica, la ringrazia !


----------



## RainyDay (13 Jan 2007)

jmayo said:


> Anyway try and tune into Nuacht or TG4 to see the next nice lady that will eventually end up reading the news on RTE1 or RTE2.
> Doesn't improve my Irish though.


You have to have the sound turned up if you want to pick up the cupla focail.


----------



## pat127 (13 Jan 2007)

ClubMan said:


> And who ever decided to spell lisp with an "s" anyway!


 
Because it's onomatopoeic


----------



## Northerngirl (15 Jan 2007)

Reading through this post, I cant believe know one has mentioned that rarely is there an evening either on 6pm or 9pm RTE news when something technical doesnt go wrong. The sheer entertainment value is something else, to watch the newsreaders apologising for the lack of sound, picture, report, wrong pictures with particular news items, then appearing uncomfortable, irritated... The reason they have two news readers is to give the other a break from having to apologise throughout the bulletin!


----------

